# Low elevation snowpack



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Take care out there. The low elevation snow is weak and more hazardous than usual. If you're still hunting this time of year you'd better pay attention to the avalanche conditions. It's the type of year where bank slides can even get you.


----------

